# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  has anyone had sex in a lucid dream?

## yondaime109

if so please explain in pleasing and vivid detail.....


Thank you.

----------


## Burke

Not sure if troll or hormonal teenager

----------


## yondaime109

I'm 16

----------


## ttc

i have but i have also injected heroin in dream and felt the rush with no past experience

----------


## angie746

Well not really much to explain , it's the same as having sex in real life only one thousand times better lol. It's a lot more heightened, you'll understand once you do it, and good luck  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

About the best reason for having them..I cant avoid it  :tongue2:

----------


## TruMotion

You better ask who hasn't had sex in lucid dreams.

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Yes.  Awesome.  Heath Ledger.  Beach.  Hawaii. Need I say more?

----------


## woblybil

> if so please explain in pleasing and vivid detail.....
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Go read my dream journal  :tongue2:

----------


## yondaime109

> Go read my dream journal



thanks. It took me a long time to clean up.

----------


## danb1982

I've not had one of those in a while, but when I have, I always wake up when the "good" stuff is about to happen

----------


## benzilla04

Im a virgin in real life and in dreams.

----------


## lilg5555

i think you have to have a fair amount of experience with sex and of that person or persons (if creating a new person) for your mind to recreate the experience of sex. I have a fair amount of lucid sexual encounters and if it is with someone i have invented details are usually missing (like smell etc) and either arnt included or are sort of 'filled in' along the way. Of course the experience is nothing without Vivid Recall.

----------


## Ekyu

> i think you have to have a fair amount of experience with sex and of that person or persons (if creating a new person) for your mind to recreate the experience of sex. I have a fair amount of lucid sexual encounters and if it is with someone i have invented details are usually missing (like smell etc) and either arnt included or are sort of 'filled in' along the way. Of course the experience is nothing without Vivid Recall.



In all honestly you would be suprised what your mind can accomplish. With a little bit of dream control and experience it can feel better then reality! Not just talking about the feeling of sex, but also that perfect smell that u never thought would be possible and so on. It's quite fascinating really.. Even in non lucid dreams sex can feel quite good.

----------


## woblybil

> In all honestly you would be suprised what your mind can accomplish. With a little bit of dream control and experience it can feel better then reality! Not just talking about the feeling of sex, but also that perfect smell that u never thought would be possible and so on. It's quite fascinating really.. Even in non lucid dreams sex can feel quite good.



 I agree but in everything good there just has to be some better yet,
I like the comedy involved with sex in dreams of all kinds. Both LD and Non. The best laid plans sometimes go completely to hell. You may plan your DC girl and start out with her just to have her turn into dirt, A chicken, A pile of sticks, Maybe the family pet or most anything the mind can imagine and some things it cant, Usually I start laughing in recall at the absurd things I come up with and lose the rest of it  :tongue2:

----------


## yondaime109

gee whiz

----------


## WaaayOutThere

I agree with Ekyu.  My experiences have been what I call 98% real.  For example, I could smell the ocean water in his hair and feel its dampness, I could taste the salt on his skin, I could feel the warmth of his skin, I could feel the rough hotel carpet under my feet and hear & feel the air conditioning. I could hear water dripping in the jacuzzi.  The only thing that indicated that I was in a dream was when I was outside and looked toward the ocean.  Where the horizon should have been, where the water met the sky, it was all smudgy and indistinct like a painting.  That was the 2% that gave it away and began the lucid.

----------


## fennecgirl

> You better ask who hasn't had sex in lucid dreams.



I haven't...

----------


## Tenant

I got a blowjob in a lucid, the sensation was amazing. I'll try sex when I have better dream control.

----------


## Mzzkc

Sex IRL is better, IMO.

----------


## Suck4Luck

-_-

----------


## Reflection

Trolling?

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

Despite being a virgin in real life, i have...

----------


## Mzzkc

> Trolling?



Me? Nah.

In my experience, lucid sex is over pretty quickly, but the real stuff lasts for several hours at a time.

Not gonna go into much more detail than that, however.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

"if so please explain in pleasing and vivid detail....."

oh god why is so much detail needed... o___o

----------


## Mzzkc

^^^





> thanks. It took me a long time to clean up.



This is why.

----------


## Oros

Stupid question xD But I ain't gonna explain to you how it went down. I'll leave that to your imagination, or dream. The big question is why you want to know how we had sex...

----------


## Mzzkc

> Stupid question xD But I ain't gonna explain to you how it went down. I'll leave that to your imagination, or dream. The big question is why you want to know how we had sex...



Already covered. 
Thanks for playing.

----------


## Ekyu

> if so please *explain in pleasing and vivid detail*.....
> 
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## queenrosie

> *please explain in pleasing and vivid detail.....*

----------


## benzilla04

>

----------


## StarDreamer61

How can i purchase dream herbs in the US? anyone have an idea where?

----------


## benzilla04

> How can i purchase dream herbs in the US? anyone have an idea where?



What are they?

----------


## Raiden

Only very recently. I never became l lucid in a scenario where im having sex. I thought about sometimes to just go towards a woman and just have sex with her, but there is still some form of moral objection in my mind that feels too weirded out. Almost like raping your own mind.


But recently in a lucid dream i just approached her and told her look .. you're in my dream and we're just going to have sex, and she did. And no im not going to explain in detail, it was pretty good but definetly not as good as real life. Maybe im just not trained enough on that matter ... :p

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

> Not sure if troll or hormonal teenager



I think this is what you meant to put.

----------


## woblybil

> How can i purchase dream herbs in the US? anyone have an idea where?



Walmart, They have all the good Chinese stuff I hear  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> if so please explain in pleasing and vivid detail.....
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Is he so alone ?
 Or are we the largest collection of loners on the whole "World Wide Web" ? 
I mean like I have never heard of a "Married" couple side by side in the same bed having sex in lucid dreams ,
 Just saying  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

> I mean like I have never heard of a couple side by side in the same bed having sex in lucid dreams ,



Hello. How are you?

----------


## woblybil

> Hello. How are you?



I'll rephrase that !
Does your wife or husband know you are having sex in lucid dreams ?  :tongue2:

----------


## WDr

Yes. It was awesome  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

> I'll rephrase that !
> Does your wife or husband know you are having sex in lucid dreams ?



Not legit married, but yes.
We've even had naps where we've done it with each other in our respective dreams. Which I thought was the original question.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love when my wife has a sex dream.  It normally means she wakes up wanting more  :Werewolf:

----------


## woblybil

> Not legit married, but yes.
> We've even had naps where we've done it with each other in our respective dreams. Which I thought was the original question.



That is amazing and congratulations ! 
But I have not noticed many "John & Mary's" Dream journal's lately...  I believe sex is likely the main item in Lucid Dreaming even if it didnt start out that way, I did not start that way either, It was entertainment to me to start but once I found out about sex in lucid dreams it became a lot more entertaining........^..^
By age: I just may be the oldest member of Dream Views so you can figure double for me  :tongue2:

----------


## benzilla04

> oh god why is so much detail needed... o___o

----------


## SpykeTheGamer



----------


## benzilla04

>

----------


## yondaime109

bumped because i am vibrating with horniness. what did she feel like? Did she feel nice?

----------


## Sensei

Haha. This thread is weird... yondaime, you need to get off the internet and meet a girl. It is easier to have sex in real life than in a lucid, but I am married, so way easier. :tongue2: 

I had sex one time in a FA, my dream wife attacked me and I thought "I can't just reject her, what if this is a shared dream?" Haha. 

What would be easier is find a button, as soon as you switch it, you orgasm. Then continue with dream, no time wasted.

----------


## Darkmatters

> Haha. This thread is weird... yondaime, you need to get off



Fixed   :Shades wink:

----------


## Pakman43

Sex in dreams is how i have 99% of my lucid dreams. I can always tell that its a dream once it starts because it feels different/better. I joined this forum to learn to LD outside of sexual stuff. Anyway im 16 too and yeah it's fun. So good luck. If you want to induce a sexual dream when you're lucid, just thrust at a random object or nothing at all and imagine a girl you like there. Imagine what it would feel like while you thrust and the nothingness, if all goes well she will appear and you will feel it. It's all about making your brain want it, because what the brain wants the brain gets in LD. I know im a perv haha good luck!

----------


## woblybil

Youre gonna go blind  :tongue2:

----------


## Darkmatters

:laugh:  Lol imagining Packman43 walking around in his lucids humping random objects while trying to turn them into girls! Thanks for that mental image man, that's classic!!

----------


## woblybil

Ok- I can do better than that too  :tongue2:  Dream sex is grand.
 Last night I had two dreams with the same girl from a popular Sci-Fi movie that they could show naked because she was a plant and didnt have the right body parts but in my dream dream she had them aplenty.
Sex is likely 2nd only to flying in interest for lucid dreamers, And no, It wont make you disappointed when you get the real thing. There is no bad sex, Even in your imagination, Nature didnt make us that way so however you get there, Either with or without a girl awake or dreaming and the more the better and it's all good . I Seem to get more enjoyment out of non-lucid sex dreams for that reason, Diversity! And the diversity in dreams is endless.... :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

And Yondamine,
Glad you're back, I really missed this silly thread  :tongue2:

----------


## ZeraCook

Fell asleep thinking, i wanna have a dream where I have sex with this girl, My subconscious gave me two extra girls to go with her  :smiley:

----------


## yondaime109

^Gee whiz, Alright. I'll be sure
I want to make love to 20 big breasted Minoan-like women in a giant lamp full of fat fluffy pillows!!!

----------


## Pakman43

> Lol imagining Packman43 walking around in his lucids humping random objects while trying to turn them into girls! Thanks for that mental image man, that's classic!!



Ha Ha! Yeah, it's crazy but it works lol.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

yes, and then some.





> I'm 16



Still a teen..





> I haven't...



At 17...i'm sure you did, i even remember i had erotic dreams your age lol


_***Posts merged***_

----------


## Darkmatters

I've got erotic dreams older than Yondamine and Fennecgirl put together!  



(And sometimes a cigar is NOT just a cigar!)

----------


## Sensei

Dang. Didn't realize you was so old darkmatters.  :tongue2:  

@ Fennecgirl don't worry about it, the world is filled with sex and eroticism. When you are dreaming you should be in a world far better. Your dream world doesn't need to distract you with the lesser things. 

@ everyone. One thing that keeps happening to me is right before I realize I am dreaming, some DC just gets all up on me. Girls basically just line up for me in dreams like that. It is very strange.

----------


## Pakman43

> Dang. Didn't realize you was so old darkmatters.  
> 
> @ Fennecgirl don't worry about it, the world is filled with sex and eroticism. When you are dreaming you should be in a world far better. Your dream world doesn't need to distract you with the lesser things. 
> 
> @ everyone. One thing that keeps happening to me is right before I realize I am dreaming, some DC just gets all up on me. Girls basically just line up for me in dreams like that. It is very strange.



I was literally about to say "you must be Christian, sounds like you're talking about heaven", then I read your footer thingy and it said you are haha. I'm Christian too. I dream of sex far too often and I'm hoping to find some new things I can do with lucid dreams.

----------


## Darkmatters

Haha yep, had to blow out 50 candles last year! Guess that makes me one of the grand old men of DV. And I see I was wrong - I thought Hathor was saying fennecgirl was 17, but I see that's not right at all. Oh well, it's probably STILL true!  ::lol::

----------


## Sensei

> I was literally about to say "you must be Christian, sounds like you're talking about heaven", then I read your footer thingy and it said you are haha. I'm Christian too. I dream of sex far too often and I'm hoping to find some new things I can do with lucid dreams.



Haha. Yeah. I was trying to be subtle about it and just slip it in there.  :tongue2: 

When it comes to dream sex I find it a hard subject because dreams are so random. I may have been watching anime all day and then wash the dishes. Then have a dream about having sex with an animated dishwasher (taking a page out of your book :tongue2: ). Can't really say it is my fault. It just happens in dreams. I would recommend doing other things when you are actually in control, because that you will be held accountable for.  ::D:  

Not trying to be a downer on this thread.





> Haha yep, had to blow out 50 candles last year! Guess that makes me one of the grand old men of DV. And I see I was wrong - I thought Hathor was saying fennecgirl was 17, but I see that's not right at all. Oh well, it's probably STILL true!



That seems to be close to average age around here, so it is a safe bet.

Dang, didn't mean to double post.

_***Fixted it ^^***_

----------


## Pakman43

Ahahah! animated dishwasher sex. One day...

----------


## yondaime109

Damn it....No Minoan women. I really need to stop going to sleep so late at night it really drains my lucid dreaming potential.

I'm going to continue using subliminal blaster until the affirmations hold a firm position in my conscious and subconscious mind. You guys should try it.

----------


## gab

Man, I wish I had yours problems, kids. The damn thing had "ruined" plenty of my lucids, when I could've been flying.  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## yondaime109

> Man, I wish I had yours problems, kids. The damn thing had "ruined" plenty of my lucids, when I could've been flying.



How long and how often did you watch it? You don't just use it once every week or so, You use it every-time you get on the computer. We're talking about extreme conditioning here you need to use it until you literally feel like you're, Without a doubt, The master of lucid dreaming. 

I've been using the same concepts applied to audio subliminal programming to attract girls in real life and psychic mastery, The videos have given me much more confidence with women. If I keep at it, I'll attract women like flies to crap (Sorry, Makes me hard).

Subliminals are PLACEBOS in every sense of the word. People on this forum are always pushing of hundreds of effective techniques because they think it's just a placebo, Yet few of they even attempt to understand how it affects the subconscious mind.

You can stab your ass with a tooth pick before you go to bed every night and you'll still get lucid dreams, As long you 100% believe without out a doubt that'll you'll achieve lucidity.

----------


## gab

> How long and how often did you watch it? ...



You probably misunderstood. I didn't watch anything, sorry. Just the spontaneous "let's have sx" attitude takes over too many of my lucids, when I could be doing something else,  that I have never done before, like going to the moon and stuff.

----------


## Sensei

> You probably misunderstood. I didn't watch anything, sorry. Just the spontaneous "let's have sx" attitude takes over too many of my lucids, when I could be doing something else,  that I have never done before, like going to the moon and stuff.



It is them crazy hormones that get to you. :/ adventures are so much more fun.

----------


## woblybil

It sounds like you've come a long ways since we first  heard from you, I never heard of Subliminal Blaster before now so of course like everything else I will have to try it, Sorry no Minoan wimmen  :tongue2:

----------


## Jkniager

I have had one lucid dream with sex.  All the other sex dreams were non-lucid.  I've decide that now that I have had sex in a dream at least once, I should focus on getting lucid more frequently and do something more interesting.

----------


## woblybil

> I have had one lucid dream with sex.  All the other sex dreams were non-lucid.  I've decide that now that I have had sex in a dream at least once, I should focus on getting lucid more frequently and do something more interesting.



Agreed, My non-lucid sex dreams are far and away better than lucid sex and there's better uses for lucid's.  :tongue2:

----------


## yondaime109

::banana:: If i could have dream sex just once.....

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Close, but not quite.  I am a Virginia, so I wouldn't be able to make it feel right anyway.  Though I probably would get a feeling of ecstasy and wake up.

----------


## yondaime109

I'm a virgin too, The feeling of the sacred hole is something embedded into your soul through thousands of years of reincarnation. I know this because I had my wankus 1/8th in my dream wife before I ejaculated and woke up

----------


## Shrek

I remember imagining sex as a virgin, then having sex in real life and realizing it feels so much different than all the ways I had imagined it to be.  In some regards I kind of wish I stayed a virgin because dream sex felt so much better before I lost my virginity.  So Yondaime appreciate what you have because the dream sex I had as a virgin was phenomenal lol and way better than it actually feels in real life.  Once you finally have sex its great, but the "great" mystery is over and your life just becomes that much duller.  You really don't know what you have til it's gone.

also




> I am a Virginia



what??

----------


## yondaime109

> I remember imagining sex as a virgin, then having sex in real life and realizing it feels so much different than all the ways I had imagined it to be.  In some regards I kind of wish I stayed a virgin because dream sex felt so much better before I lost my virginity.  So Yondaime appreciate what you have because the dream sex I had as a virgin was phenomenal lol and way better than it actually feels in real life.  Once you finally have sex its great, but the "great" mystery is over and your life just becomes that much duller.  You really don't know what you have til it's gone.
> 
> also
> 
> 
> what??



Thanks, But I've seen enough porn and masturbated with a heated lubricated plastic bag between my mattress enough times to know what to expect. Gnome what imma saying?

Care to elaborate and describe the day you lost your virginity? What was it like? How did it feel? Like a lubricated banana peel? how long did it take ya?

I understand that dull feeling, Maybe it's better to desperately want and crave sex than to actually experience it.

----------


## CharlesD

I have more in non lucids, but if I'm lucid I often don't go for women who aren't my wife.  Last night I was lucid and this pretty DC came on to me and I turned her away and looked for my wife.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I remember imagining sex as a virgin, then having sex in real life and realizing it feels so much different than all the ways I had imagined it to be.  In some regards I kind of wish I stayed a virgin because dream sex felt so much better before I lost my virginity.  So Yondaime appreciate what you have because the dream sex I had as a virgin was phenomenal lol and way better than it actually feels in real life.  Once you finally have sex its great, but the "great" mystery is over and your life just becomes that much duller.  You really don't know what you have til it's gone.
> 
> also
> 
> 
> what??



*siggy*

----------


## Darkmatters

*ciggy*

----------


## Dojodoj

The real question is have you ever had lesbian sex as a female (when irl youre a male)?  :drool:  :;-):

----------


## Shrek

> Thanks, But I've seen enough porn and masturbated with a heated lubricated plastic bag between my mattress enough times to know what to expect. Gnome what imma saying?
> 
> Care to elaborate and describe the day you lost your virginity? What was it like? How did it feel? Like a lubricated banana peel? how long did it take ya?
> 
> I understand that dull feeling, Maybe it's better to desperately want and crave sex than to actually experience it.



LMAO HAHAHAHA... you can't be serious.  A vagina doesnt feel like a "heated lubricated plastic bag".  Don't pretend you know what to expect or know anything about sex as a virgin, you're just making yourself look stupid.  There's no way to really explain sex to a virgin, but the closest thing I can say is that movie "American Pie" did have it kind of right.  It does feel a lot like apple pie, except with more tension lol.  Don't go burning your dick off now

2000 Urban Legend: Hot Apple Pie

----------


## intheworldofnim

> You probably misunderstood. I didn't watch anything, sorry. Just the spontaneous "let's have sx" attitude takes over too many of my lucids, when I could be doing something else,  that I have never done before, like going to the moon and stuff.




I wish I had your problem, Sex completely sucks in my dreams, I mean it straight up sucks. After many times of trying I've givin up on luced sex dreams and decided to focus on dream adventuring.

----------


## intheworldofnim

I felt the same way as you, until I it actually happend and to my disspointment was complete bullshit. even kissing sucks in my dreams. I've now completely givin up on dream sex and decided to just focus on flying, exploring since thats far more enjoyable than the bullshit experiences I have during dream sex which seems to be a problem only I face.

----------


## woblybil

I'm likely the oldest person on Dreamview's but GOD I wish I had known about lucid dreaming when I was a kid  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> I felt the same way as you, until I it actually happend and to my disspointment was complete bullshit. even kissing sucks in my dreams. I've now completely givin up on dream sex and decided to just focus on flying, exploring since thats far more enjoyable than the bullshit experiences I have during dream sex which seems to be a problem only I face.



Just wait until you try flying sex, I just took a nap waiting for a loaf of bread to raise and I didn't want this woman on my bed where she was so I carried her up to a cloud where I had her once  before and had to kick and swim like crazy just to get her up there and some guys in WWII warplanes came along and shot us down  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

> if so please explain in pleasing and vivid detail.....
> 
> 
> Thank you.



It can be mind-blowing, like higher consciousness superawesome sex. However, it's hard to keep it going because extreme emotions and sensations in dreams can shut off pretty fast since they can wake you up. I have had nirvana level sex in lucid dreams in small doses, but I have not mastered making it last very long.

----------


## Darkmatters

> I have not mastered making it last very long.



Yeah that's what she said  ::lol::

----------


## Universal Mind

> Yeah that's what she said



Get your own dream characters to talk to!

----------


## DukeOfEarl

After sleeping around with countless women in dreams, I recently experienced LD crabs, very vivid.

----------


## woblybil

I hate losing the girl  :tongue2: 
I had a beauty last night in the hay loft of a barn but when I touched between her legs she went off and fell out of the loft door onto the ground and just sat there smiling..... I got nothing  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Where is everybody ......
Back when this sex dream thread was going strong I had many sex dreams. 
And when someone had a flying thread going hot I had flying dreams..Then as the threads petered out so did the dreams and the whole dirty works spiraled down in flames.
I have come to the conclusion that the more threads we take part in 
the better off we will be... :tongue2:

----------


## CharlesD

Last week I had two lucid sex dreams in one night and both times I woke up before orgasm, and believe me when I say that I woke up.  I was having sex with my wife both times and I woke up "ready for action" with her snoring away beside me.

----------


## woblybil

> I was having sex with my wife both times and I woke up "ready for action" with her snoring away beside me.



Jeez, That's what I would call sweet dreams.....When I wake up like that there's nobody there.
 I get my share before I wake up thankfully..... Maybe nature planned things this way  :smiley: 
And here's yet another twist of fate, When I have a dream orgasm and recall with a mantra I have it all over again  :smiley: 

'

----------

